

YAPC:NA 2008 in Chicago - SwellJoe
http://conferences.mongueurs.net/yn2008/

======
SwellJoe
Anybody else going? Jamie and I plan to make the trip. I know there are at
least a few Perl mongers here at HN...

~~~
jrockway
I will be there, obviously :)

~~~
SwellJoe
Awesome. Will look forward to meeting you.

~~~
jrockway
Cool :) Good to see Perl users on Hacker News :)

